

Demoronizer - Correct Moronic Microsoft HTML - gnosis
http://www.fourmilab.ch/webtools/demoroniser/

======
nailer
Great, but ancient - maybe a decade old IIRC. It dislikes </p>, and won't
properly use webfonts.

